# GNU Carbon Credit



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all.

First off this site is a wealth of info and I'm learning lots from it. I just started snowboarding this year and want to get set up for next year. After lots of reading/research I've decided that is probably gonna be the GNU Carbon Credit. Right now I am just an all mountain rider but as I get better I wanna work my way into the park. At this point I don't want a park based board because I won't be spending much time there and also I like bombing down the hill so I want something that won't chatter and can hold an edge. I wanted a board that will be easy to learn on but last me for a couple years as I progress. I am 5'8" and weigh 145. Would the best size for me be a 153? Most of my riding will be done at a local hill so mainly groomers but sometimes icey or pow. I have heard lots of good things about magnetraction. Is this a good first pick? Also looking at putting Union Force bindings on it. Any tips/advice/suggestions as to binding/boot set ups or even other boards would be appreciated.

If anyone has an actual picture of a 153 so I could see what the color looks like would be sweet. Can't seem to find anything but whats on their website. 

Thanks!


----------



## boarder boy (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been using a 150 as a starting out board for the last couple of years. It is definitely soft enough to use in the park but you may find in a season or two, as i have, that you'll want something a bit stiffer and more stable at speed. Having said that i'm progressing towards freeride more so than park. 
If you're improving relatively quickly then a skate banana which is a little bit stiffer otherwise a very similar board may serve you for longer as you get more confidence at speed. 
Any banana will be pretty catch free and easy to learn on, the softer flex of the carbon credit will be a little more forgiving for you as you're learning.
I was very happy to have been talked into the carbon credit and in a couple of years time you may want a new deck anyway because you will really start to know what you like and the CC is the cheaper option.
I think a 153 would be about right for you. 

Tim.


----------



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

I had one. Wish i didn't sell it cause it was great on jibs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Please post up your foot size as well. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing.

Thanks!


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

which bindings did you settle on?
I picked up a CC BTX 153.
Im looking at 2011 Contact Pro or Force.
Just not sure which is best for my style.
Park rider with need for speed


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

ianim8 said:


> which bindings did you settle on?
> I picked up a CC BTX 153.
> Im looking at 2011 Contact Pro or Force.
> Just not sure which is best for my style.
> Park rider with need for speed


I be loving my ride deltas. I'm posting this from the bar at mountain creek nj haha


----------



## BeezNeez (Feb 20, 2011)

Just picked up a 2011 Carbon Credit 156 myself with Union Force. Really looking forward to next season.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Me, too. Me, too! I'm an end-of-season shopper and don't need to have the latest n greatest top sheet for next season. Just picked up a '10/'11 Carbon Credit 159W for next season to go with the '10/'11 Missions.


----------



## BeezNeez (Feb 20, 2011)

HuskyFlip said:


> Me, too. Me, too! I'm an end-of-season shopper and don't need to have the latest n greatest top sheet for next season. Just picked up a '10/'11 Carbon Credit 159W for next season to go with the '10/'11 Missions.


Cool. I just got my board a couple weeks ago and it's sitting in the shop right now getting beveled (1 base and 1 side) since the GNU CC comes with 0 base and 90 edge. I wish I had this done right when I got my board since I was in Philly last week and would have loved to be able to go to Bear Creek and use the CC.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm also thinking about buying the GNU CC. I'm 6'2 and 190 lbs and I only ride park, would 159 CC suit me? I was thinking about buying park pickle at first but it costs 90 bux more and doesn't really have anything different except for the base right? So i'm thinking about Buying either Bataleon ET (157 thinking it'll be too short), Salomon drift rocker 159 or GNU Carbon Credit which seems to have most tech in it... Any ideas ?


----------



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up your foot size as well. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing.
> 
> Thanks!


My boot size is 9! Looking at getting Thirty Two TM Twos. I like the 86 FastTrack but they sound like they might be too soft.



ianim8 said:


> which bindings did you settle on?


Pretty settled on the Union Force's. Seem to be tried and true. Good reviews. 



BeezNeez said:


> Cool. I just got my board a couple weeks ago and it's sitting in the shop right now getting beveled (1 base and 1 side) since the GNU CC comes with 0 base and 90 edge. I wish I had this done right when I got my board since I was in Philly last week and would have loved to be able to go to Bear Creek and use the CC.


What is the advantage of getting this done? Sorry Im a newb.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pmarsh said:


> My boot size is 9!


Thanks. The 153 is a solid fit for you in terms of running surface, width, effective edge and flex. Happy riding!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Matuuh said:


> I'm also thinking about buying the GNU CC. I'm 6'2 and 190 lbs and I only ride park, would 159 CC suit me? I was thinking about buying park pickle at first but it costs 90 bux more and doesn't really have anything different except for the base right? So i'm thinking about Buying either Bataleon ET (157 thinking it'll be too short), Salomon drift rocker 159 or GNU Carbon Credit which seems to have most tech in it... Any ideas ?


Hi Matuuh,

Please keep in mind that tip to tip length means nothing. The 159 CC has a contact lenth of 121 cm, the Batatleon ET 157 has a contact length of 122. In terms of board feel, the ET 157 is the longer board. Also, add to that that the CC is rockered and the ET is Cambered (with TBT) and you would need to go up to a 165 in the CC (123 cm running surface) to get near the same running surface of the 157 ET.


----------



## BeezNeez (Feb 20, 2011)

pmarsh said:


> What is the advantage of getting this done? Sorry Im a newb.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html

Check out the last post by Snowolf. Essentially, there's a bunch of different bevels you can choose for base and edge. Typically, you want a 90 degree angle. The problem is, since the CC comes with a 0 base and a 90 side, a 0 base means that the board out of the box will be extremely catchy. A 1 base will be less catchy and you can go with a 1 side (which is an 89 degree side) to make it 90 degrees so your board will be less catchy. 

As snowolf said in his thread, you can also do a 1 base and a 90 side which will give you a 91 corner and you can make the edge more aggressive as you progress. I'm more of a newbie myself so I just went with a 1 base and a 1 side.

People who jib will typically go with a 2 base and perhaps a 2 side (90 degree corner) as a 2 base will be even less catchy while jibbing.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

BeezNeez said:


> Cool. I just got my board a couple weeks ago and it's sitting in the shop right now getting beveled (1 base and 1 side) since the GNU CC comes with 0 base and 90 edge. I wish I had this done right when I got my board since I was in Philly last week and would have loved to be able to go to Bear Creek and use the CC.


Nice. I was at Bear Creek yesterday for my last session of the season. Didn't have time to mount the bindings and wax the CC. Slush-fest, but it was better than not riding at all.  Can't wait 'til next season.


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

pmarsh said:


> Pretty settled on the Union Force's. Seem to be tried and true. Good reviews.


my buddy got 2011 union force in cyan. They suck. The toe strap is cheese and the buckles suck. Better options available. Don't believe everything u read on the net.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

LibTech4Life said:


> my buddy got 2011 union force in cyan. They suck. The toe strap is cheese and the buckles suck. Better options available. Don't believe everything u read on the net.


i had both the forces and contacts and now have 390 boss's on my Banana. I liked the forces, but your right, the toe strap didnt last as long as i hoped. check out the 390 boss THEY ARE DOPE


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> i had both the forces and contacts and now have 390 boss's on my Banana. I liked the forces, but your right, the toe strap didnt last as long as i hoped. check out the 390 boss THEY ARE DOPE


How u lking that banana magic ? My buddy thinking about picking one up on sale.


----------



## lirong (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also considering a CC, primarily for groomed trail riding out East.

Given the hard pack and icy conditions we get, the magnatraction seemed like a good things.

Do people think this would be a good board for me, given my focus on riding groomers (and some trees), rather than jib, park, etc?

I am just reaching intermediate level. I also weigh 170 lbs, I was thinking 156? Any thoughts on that?

Thanks.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

BeezNeez said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html
> 
> Check out the last post by Snowolf. Essentially, there's a bunch of different bevels you can choose for base and edge. Typically, you want a 90 degree angle. The problem is, since the CC comes with a 0 base and a 90 side, a 0 base means that the board out of the box will be extremely catchy. A 1 base will be less catchy and you can go with a 1 side (which is an 89 degree side) to make it 90 degrees so your board will be less catchy.
> 
> ...


I rode my CC for the first time this week end. I really liked the board, although it was a bit catchy. I guess that explains it 
But honestly, it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I rode my CC for the first time this week end. I really liked the board, although it was a bit catchy. I guess that explains it
> But honestly, it really wasn't that bad.


Which bindings did you get?


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chiming in here with little to add... I'm also considering getting a CC. I'm 5'10" and weigh about 138 pounds (naked), maybe 150 with gear. Would a 153 suit me ? (About the weights on the sizing charts, I assume this would be full rider weight, eg base weight + gear + beer at lunch).

As for bindings, I'm considering Union Force or Contact, Flux RK30 or Burton Custom. Any views ?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

ianim8 said:


> Which bindings did you get?


I picked up a pair of K2 Auto Uprise, I like them.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I picked up a pair of K2 Auto Uprise, I like them.


Thanks! Im still trying find a pair for this CC


----------



## lirong (Mar 10, 2011)

I just bought a pair from snowboards.net for $139. They only had it in L I think.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

lirong said:


> I just bought a pair from snowboards.net for $139. They only had it in L I think.


So far every pair Ive searched came up either sold out or not my size. From Contact Pro, Flux SF45. Rome 390 Boss, K2 Auto Uprise and both Flow M9SE and NXT-ATSE.
I need a medium for any of the above


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Burton Malavita*

Found a pair of Malavita's (medium).
My last pair on my Blunt's are Missions.
I hated the toe-cap coming off all the time.
These seem to have a new design.
Anyone out there have these and do you like em?


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

You're in luck. Here I am on my first trip out with my carbon credit. It was only my second time ever on the slopes and I learned how to link turns and was going down all but the hardest trails. There was a lot of ice that day (beech mtn, nc) and this board almost made it feel like I was cheating. My first trip out less than a month earlier. I used a rental and I did nothing but eat it. My butt hurt bad the next day on my way home.


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

By the way, I hated those flows. I recently replaced them with some Burton Cartels (because there were no Union Forces in stock anywhere) and took them out to Sugar Mountain, NC for one trip and I have to say I like them much better. You can count me as one of those people that just don't mesh well with flow bindings. My rear foot rarely felt like it was inside the binding secure. It was way more of a headache than it needed to be.


----------



## Slickdilla (Mar 7, 2011)

Ive been researching also and this board is at the top of my list. How much are you guys finding it for price wise?


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

Slickdilla said:


> Ive been researching also and this board is at the top of my list. How much are you guys finding it for price wise?


Got mine on eBay for 280 USD. Locally their 435 USD  I support local shops but some of them here are almost twice the cost than online P(


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

$280-$320...closer to $320. I got mine from Zumiez on closeout actually. It felt funny walking out of the mall with it under my arm, instead of a ski/board shop or buying it online. But it's first quality and at a fair price so I thought wth....while several online retailers I see only have blems for sale at the same or even higher prices.


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Man, when did you guys get those prices? I paid $360 after getting a rep at back country to take 10% off, but that was in either Nov. or Dec..


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

leecm said:


> Man, when did you guys get those prices? I paid $360 after getting a rep at back country to take 10% off, but that was in either Nov. or Dec..


Nature of the biz. Im a late season buyer which helps with lower pricing, however its slim pickins when it comes down to what you really want e.g. Union Contact Pro


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

ianim8 said:


> Nature of the biz. Im a late season buyer which helps with lower pricing, however its slim pickins when it comes down to what you really want e.g. Union Contact Pro


Yeah, that's probably what I'll do in the future. This season was different because it was my first, so I therefor didn't have any equipment. It was either buy what I wanted or rent stuff I probably wouldn't like all season long.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

leecm said:


> Yeah, that's probably what I'll do in the future. This season was different because it was my first, so I therefor didn't have any equipment. It was either buy what I wanted or rent stuff I probably wouldn't like all season long.


Got into this so late in my age (last year Jan). After one trip using rental, picked up my Blunt and so far my addiction has led me to Big White (first real hill) this year and now this new CC board 
Im originally a vert skater.
I regret not trying this 15 years ago when my buds were buggin me to go


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Rider height is not a factor in board sizing.


Wouldn't a rider's height dictate the amount of leverage he could put on a board?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PredaClone said:


> Wouldn't a rider's height dictate the amount of leverage he could put on a board?


Not in itself. The board will respond to weight and pressure but these elements do not travel uniformly with rider height.


----------



## Slickdilla (Mar 7, 2011)

After a bunch of research, I also went with the GNU CC 162 Wide, burton mission bindings. Just got it today!!! Thanks all for the good convos.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

I WANT A GNU!


----------



## Slickdilla (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a chance to take the new GNU CC out this weekend, BEAUTIFUL board. Loved it.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

ju87 said:


> I'm 5'10" and weigh about 138 pounds (naked)...


TMI...
:laugh:


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Slickdilla said:


> Got a chance to take the new GNU CC out this weekend, BEAUTIFUL board. Loved it.


Excellent choice and great value for what you paid :thumbsup:. If anyone's serious about a 2012 GNU Carbon Credit BTX in size 153 or 156, PM me.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

got a Gnu Carbon Credit 153 with Flux TT30 bindings and took it to Niseko, Japan, for 3 days of riding... got 2 powder mornings with otherwise spring conditions. Love this board !!! Easy to turn, good in powder, magnetraction gave me grip during icy late afternoon and just a generally awesome all-around board. Could not be happier with my purchase.

Only minor complaint is that the rocker made it feel a bit sketchy straight-lining and i had to torque the board a tad to keep it slightly on edge. Otherwise, it is a great board.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

ju87 said:


> got a Gnu Carbon Credit 153 with Flux TT30 bindings and took it to Niseko, Japan, for 3 days of riding... got 2 powder mornings with otherwise spring conditions. Love this board !!! Easy to turn, good in powder, magnetraction gave me grip during icy late afternoon and just a generally awesome all-around board. Could not be happier with my purchase.
> 
> Only minor complaint is that the rocker made it feel a bit sketchy straight-lining and i had to torque the board a tad to keep it slightly on edge. Otherwise, it is a great board.


So jealous  Got mine too late  Put Malavitas on it, cant wait for next season.
Any pics of your sesh?
Were thinking of planning a big trip within next two years, one in Chile the other might be Japan


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> I WANT A GNU!


I like it. 

Shackle Me Not


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

ianim8 said:


> So jealous  Got mine too late  Put Malavitas on it, cant wait for next season.
> Any pics of your sesh?
> Were thinking of planning a big trip within next two years, one in Chile the other might be Japan


Chile is somewhere I am interested in hitting up as well, just to get a summer fix !

You should definitely hit up Japan. Here are some pix from my last 2 trips:-

Rare bluebird day in mid-Feb (view of Mt. Yotei)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A little Jap-pow in early April (Hirafu village)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fresh tracks on the lowest-run in Niseko Hirafu



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

View from the top of Niseko Hirafu



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Niseko Annupuri



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Top of Annupuri



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry, no action shots or pix of the Jap-pow in Feb


----------

